# XML dateTime String in Date mit SimpleDateFormat umwandeln



## Estrados (1. Dez 2006)

Hi.

Ich versuche hier einen xml dateTime String in ein java.Date umzuwandeln über das SimpleDateFormat, aber es klappt nicht.
Nach allem was ich in den Sun Foren und bei google gefunden hab sollte es eigentlich so laufen, tut es aber nicht.

Der dateTime String sieht so aus:

"2006-11-09T01:41:41Z"

Ich versuche bisher das ganze folgendermassen umzuwandeln:



```
SimpleDateFormat parser = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-d'T'HH:mm:ssZ");
    
Date date;
     try
    {
      date = parser.parse(dateTimeString);
    }
    catch (ParseException e)
    {
      e.printStackTrace();
      return null;
    }
```

Bekomme aber immer eine ParseException :

Unparseable date: "2006-11-09T01:41:41Z"


Wenn jemand mir sagen könnte was ich falsch mache, und am besten auch noch wie es richtig geht  :wink: 
würde mich das sehr freuen. 

MfG
Estrados


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2006)

hmm, wieso hast du das T in Hochkommata, aber das Z nicht?
mit
"yyyy-MM-d'T'HH:mm:ss'Z'"
gehts bei mir


----------



## meez (1. Dez 2006)

Z sollte aber schon "parseable" sein...Versuch mal klein z...


----------



## Estrados (1. Dez 2006)

Ah ja Danke so läufts bei mir auch. 

Es sind halt immer die einfachen Fehler... . 


Edit:
Mit klein z krieg ich aber dann wieder ParseException.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2006)

im String steht ja nur Z, und keine Zeitzone,
warum dann Z ins Format schreiben?

"yyyy-MM-dd" kann ja auch nix mit dem String "2006-MM-dd" anfangen


----------



## Estrados (1. Dez 2006)

Naja das mit der Zeitzone muss ich jetzt nochmal angehen.
Im XML steht das Z halt für die UTC Zeitzone.


----------

